# I am afraid my cut-out is failing.



## mooreart (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, It may be possible that you do have the queen. You will know if she is there when you see eggs.

As far as passing on another cut out, if the colony is just going to get sprayed and killed by the exterminator, then the chances are better for the bees if you do the cut out.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Cutouts are stressed and sometimes have too much comb to guard. Sometimes they end up queenless. I try to always give them the open brood and some of the capped brood. I never try to salvage the honey, unless it's a bad time of year to be doing a cutout in the first place and the honey is in old dark brood comb that is tough enough to handle. If they did raise a new queen you may not see eggs until four weeks after you did the cut out...


----------

